# Sour Crop



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,
It's been a very long time since I last time visited and I wish I'd be here today for another reason. On Friday morning I've found a Bleeding Heart chick on the floor in one of the flights. It's crop was empty and I figured that it might have accidentaly fell down so I put it back in the nest. When I checked on it later, it was back on the floor so I brought it in, I tube fed it a very milky Exact formula with a little Baytril thinking that it might be sick since the parents abandoned it twice. By morning all the food was still in the crop so I emptied the crop with the serynge, I filled it again with water and Nystatin, I emptied it again and I refilled it with a mix of electrolites, water and a pinch of Nystatin. By the time we got back home, about three hours later, there was a watery poop on the paper towel. That's great we thought, now we could give it maybe the Baytril again to take care of the whatever problem the chick might have had since the parents obviously decided it was sick. I wasn't sure if I should give it Baytril, Trimeth./ Sulfa or Metronidazole. I gave it Baytril with electrolites and Nystatin (even though I personaly don't like this drug and I now think that it might have everything to do with the sour crop?!) That was on Saturday. A few hours later, since there was no poop again, I emptied the crop, I flushed it with water and Nystatin and I filled it with what previously worked. That is electrolites, a pinch of Nystatin and warm water. Sadly, ever since, this chick didn't pass a poop. It's past 1AM on Monday. I lost count of how many times we emptied the crop, flushed it and so on. The last treatment it got a few hours ago, was a flushing with water and some more Nystatin (getting desperate) and a fill with just a little bit of Exact formula (hoping that the crop will start working and provide at least a bit of nutrition), Nystatin, probiotics, a drop of vinegar and a pinch of Metronidazole. I'm running out of ideas, on the other hand I have NEVER seen a chick with so much will to live. I'm surprised it's still alive and I truly hope I'm not jinxing it as I write these lines. The chick is about 5 days old, it must have taken some vitamins and water through the skin, it basically didn't eat from at least Friday morning. Could you please advise which way to go? I think the Baytril must have caused the sour crop from the first feeding but I can't figure why the crop didn't restart working once I flushed the Baytril out the second time and went back to what previously worked. Any advice is highly appreciated from all of us, mainly from the chick who WANTS to live.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi SweetSpirit, 

I think you should discontinue the baytril, this drug isn't really suited for young chicks. I don't know if it precipitated the sour crop, but it can cause problems for developing bones.

Another thing you can try is a mixture of baking soda and water. Don't use the baking soda and vinegar at the same time however! I don't really know how much to use though. Perhaps you could put a couple of teaspoons into a small glass of water and then draw some of that into a syringe and then flush the crop again. Warm up the mixture a little bit so that it's body temperature as well. 

The nystatin and ACV should have helped with the sour crop, if it is sour crop. Is there any smell in the chicks mouth? The crop would likely smell "sour" down in there if there is a problem. 

Good luck and hopefully the chick made it through the night.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You might also put a little bit of kefir (home made is best, or health food type plain yogurt/kefir) and some digestive enzymes in the formula. This may help with sour crop and help with digestion.

If there is an actual blockage in the crop a drop of olive oil in the formula will loosen it up and allow for digestion. A drop of Sovereign Silver colloidal silver will help if there is any kind of infection going on and/or crop status.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sure doesn't sound good. However, I doubt any of the things you did started the problem, especially seeing as how the parents kicked it out. That doesn't usually happen for no reason ("I just didn't like the LOOK of the kid... "). You could be seeing anything from a blockage due to a congenital narrowing to the ingestion of a foreign object (or too large of a seed) to a canker growth in the GI between the crop, proventriculus and ventriculus to some other cause--definitely not good. It would be good to administer supplementary fluids sub-Q or possibly into the vent (they'd flow retrograde into the intestines and be absorbed). That could by you some more time.

You shouldn't feel so bad about Nystatin--it's not absorbed through the GI into the system at all. It only works on fungi on contact so it's a VERY minimally-invasive medicine.

Pidgey


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

Good morning,
The chick has survived the night. I have to empty the crop, the paper towel is clear, I doubt anything passed through. It smells bad everytime I empty it. I'll try the baking soda now and I know I have Colloidal Silver I just can't find that bottle! I'll be back.


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Sure doesn't sound good. However, I doubt any of the things you did started the problem, especially seeing as how the parents kicked it out. That doesn't usually happen for no reason ("I just didn't like the LOOK of the kid... "). You could be seeing anything from a blockage due to a congenital narrowing to the ingestion of a foreign object (or too large of a seed) to a canker growth in the GI between the crop, proventriculus and ventriculus to some other cause--definitely not good. It would be good to administer supplementary fluids sub-Q or possibly into the vent (they'd flow retrograde into the intestines and be absorbed). That could by you some more time.
> 
> You shouldn't feel so bad about Nystatin--it's not absorbed through the GI into the system at all. It only works on fungi on contact so it's a VERY minimally-invasive medicine.
> 
> Pidgey


Pidgey, I've never done that but it sounds like what this chick needs right now. What fluids I should inject? How much? How deep? BTW, I have checked the crop for seeds blocking the track several times, I found nothing.


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

Another thing, I have read last night on this forum some older posts and somebody sugested swapping some bacteria from a healthy pigeon, is that something proven? I still can't find that Colloidal Silver, it drives me nuts.


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

I have found the Colloidal Silver, it hasn't been refrigerated for at least a few months, do you think is still good? By the expiration date it should be. I have to look back on how much I should give it to the chick


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> You might also put a little bit of kefir (home made is best, or health food type plain yogurt/kefir) and some digestive enzymes in the formula. This may help with sour crop and help with digestion.
> 
> If there is an actual blockage in the crop a drop of olive oil in the formula will loosen it up and allow for digestion. A drop of Sovereign Silver colloidal silver will help if there is any kind of infection going on and/or crop status.


Treesa,
I don't have any yogurt on hand only probiotics. Should I over do the probiotics? I have Sovereign Silver, I will add a drop to a solution mix, I just need to make a plan of what mix this time. I am about to flush the crop with baking soda and nystatin. I will then fill it with a mix of probiotics (I have ProBios on hand) electrolites, the Silver drop... How doesi it sound? Until I hear from Pidgey as far as injecting something.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

SweetSpirit said:


> I have found the Colloidal Silver, it hasn't been refrigerated for at least a few months, do you think is still good? By the expiration date it should be. I have to look back on how much I should give it to the chick



It doesn't need to be refrigirated and if the expiration date is not up yet, it is still good.
A couple of drops should do for the baby.

Also, I would not empty his crop anymore, by doing this they loose lots of electrolytes and go into metabolic alklosis, which is fatal. Give him pedialyte and see how it goes, if he is eliminating it then in a few hours try to give him some very dilute formula. If still no results just add water to his crop.
If you have a vet near by, maybe he can sell you some critical care formula.

Reti


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

Reti said:


> It doesn't need to be refrigirated and if the expiration date is not up yet, it is still good.
> A couple of drops should do for the baby.
> 
> Also, I would not empty his crop anymore, by doing this they loose lots of electrolytes and go into metabolic alklosis, which is fatal. Give him pedialyte and see how it goes, if he is eliminating it then in a few hours try to give him some very dilute formula. If still no results just add water to his crop.
> ...


To late Reti,
I just flushed it with Baking Soda and Nystatin. I don't have pedialyte but I have electrolytes. I will mix water with 3-4 drops of Colloidal Silver and a pinch of probiotics. I'm thinking to also add some chlorella, I'm so tempted to add some Exact ormula as well... Some ofthe fluids from last night might have passed even though it doesn't show on the paper towel


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

I mixed with warm water electrolytes, probiotics, chlorella and a few drops of Colloidal Silver. I forgot about Nystatin in this mix but I could fill the crop some more you think I should. Chlorella should let me know this time if something passes through, it'll dry green.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It only occurred to me this weekend that it might be possible to supplement fluids in a case like this by giving then an enema. The normal course for their urine is to backflow into the intestines where the bulk of the water is absorbed. Therefore, it's simply a matter of putting a syringeful into the vent. I suppose the trick would be to get the nose of the syinge back out before letting too much back out. Anyhow, I'd thought that in a pinch you could do that with pedialyte. To do it Sub-Q, you'd might rather have LRS (Lactated Ringer's Solution) although I've got a nagging memory of somebody else on here doing it with something else.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There is a deal where you can re-establish GI motility with Reglan. It has its pitfalls and I think Reti is the last person on here to give it a try. That's a drug that you'd have to get from a vet and I think it's administered by hypo.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

SweetSpirit said:


> Treesa,
> I don't have any yogurt on hand only probiotics. Should I over do the probiotics? I have Sovereign Silver, I will add a drop to a solution mix, I just need to make a plan of what mix this time. I am about to flush the crop with baking soda and nystatin. I will then fill it with a mix of probiotics (I have ProBios on hand) electrolites, the Silver drop... How doesi it sound? Until I hear from Pidgey as far as injecting something.



The probiotics should work fine, the colloidal silver will be fine as long as it hasn't been in the heat. 

You should give the drop down the throat of silver seperately.

You can add a drop of olive oil to the formula if there is a blockage.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> There is a deal where you can re-establish GI motility with Reglan. It has its pitfalls and I think Reti is the last person on here to give it a try. That's a drug that you'd have to get from a vet and I think it's administered by hypo.
> 
> Pidgey



I've given it three times over the years I've rescued pigeons and once it gave me the side effect of convulsions. But that might have had also to do that this bird had already neurological damage from PMV. 
On another bird it had no effect and only had was treated successfully.

I've always given it po as per my vets indication.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I would imagine that it's really only useful as long as there's not a physical blockage due to a swollen lesion (that would really need to be treated by the appropriate medication), a congenital defect (that you're not going to know about until a necropsy) or a foreign object plugging the piping. If the body simply doesn't want to allow the soured contents of the crop to go down the GI, then this will help propel the nasty bolus through and spit it out the back end. There's precious little time in this case, though.

Pidgey


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

A quick update, we've been working outside, it's hot and I can barely catch my breath. The chick is still alive but it didn't pass any dropping or water. I will fill the vent with some electrolites, this is what you suggested Pidgey, right? I'll go read the messages again. We have a vet appointment for tomorrow to vaccinate our cat and dogs and I'll also bring to the vet a swab with some crop fluid from one of the birds as you suggested Pidgey to test for canker. I do preffer to get a microscope and do these things at home at my convenience, I just don't have the time these days to fix myself decent and go to the vet back and forward, especially knowing that I can't 100% relay on his bird expertise and that it might be a waste of time anyway. I'll go read now what you all sugested again.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Giving a bird an enema to try and supplement vital fluids is, obviously, a last-ditch effort and, more to the point, hasn't even been suggested that I know of. I may be screaming heebie-jeebie crazy and I AM certain that you don't need to go beyond the board's membership to find confirmation of that theory.

That said, I would imagine that in doing this, you'd wish that the sugar content of the solution that you're going to use would be towards the low end. Why? To help keep fungal growth down. Since you don't have a lot of time to mess with scientifically figuring out a formula I'd just use Pedialyte and deal with anything that might arise from that later--I woudn't even worry unless somebody comes on here screaming, "OMG, YOU CAN'T DO THAT BECAUSE IT'LL... !!!"

You get the idea.

Pidgey


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

I've been just called from the vet to confirm for tomorrow and was told that the vet no longer does bird period. I asked about Reglan and I was told that they have it but that the vet will no prescribe it for birds. She was mean and I got frustrated, I cancelled my appointment and I told them we'll let everybody we know about their attitude


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> The probiotics should work fine, the colloidal silver will be fine as long as it hasn't been in the heat.
> 
> You should give the drop down the throat of silver seperately.
> 
> You can add a drop of olive oil to the formula if there is a blockage.


Treesa,
I have all kinds of good oils, better than olive oil. Wheat germ is my choice for it's hight content of vit E, I lubricate with it the tube before each feeding but I might have all possible oils (I make lotions, soaps, face creams and so on), if you know of an oil that would better help, please let me know, chances are that I have it. I gave it more than one drop of Colloidal Silver, if you think it's to much I can empty the crop and start over.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I know it can be frustrating but perhaps it is that your vet has had bad luck with birds and just thinks it's best not to even try. There may be a story there that you don't know. My inclination would be to err to the forgiving side on that one.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I say that because I've got a vet just down the street that doesn't do birds because they always die on her. I can respect her decision to have a policy of referring on those grounds--sure beats the crap out of 'em taking your money knowing full well they're probably going to kill the bird, right?

Pidgey


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Giving a bird an enema to try and supplement vital fluids is, obviously, a last-ditch effort and, more to the point, hasn't even been suggested that I know of. I may be screaming heebie-jeebie crazy and I AM certain that you don't need to go beyond the board's membership to find confirmation of that theory.
> 
> That said, I would imagine that in doing this, you'd wish that the sugar content of the solution that you're going to use would be towards the low end. Why? To help keep fungal growth down. Since you don't have a lot of time to mess with scientifically figuring out a formula I'd just use Pedialyte and deal with anything that might arise from that later--I woudn't even worry unless somebody comes on here screaming, "OMG, YOU CAN'T DO THAT BECAUSE IT'LL... !!!"
> 
> ...


I'm about to do it Pidgey. I get he scenario, don't worry about it. I use Vitamins & Electrolytes, I think I got it from Foys. It doesn't have much sugar, if any.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi SweetSpirit,

This bird does sound like it is in dire need of some help. Here is a link on a discussion on crop problems in Cockatiels:

http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...b+q+injections+birds&hl=en&gl=ca&ct=clnk&cd=4

I would think Pidgey's suggestions of Sub-Q injections is also a very good one to help buy some time, I had to do this years ago for one of our birds. The injections were given in between the thigh and breast where the skin is kind of loose; just pull the skin up slid in the needle. I don't quite remember the amount of fluids we were giving; perhaps other will help with amount and frequency.

Good luck with this little guy,

Ron


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

SweetSpirit said:


> I'm about to do it Pidgey. I get he scenario, don't worry about it. I use Vitamins & Electrolytes, I think I got it from Foys. It doesn't have much sugar, if any.


Pidgey, I will use this plastic needle, should I insert it all the way?


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

jazaroo said:


> Hi SweetSpirit,
> 
> This bird does sound like it is in dire need of some help. Here is a link on a discussion on crop problems in Cockatiels:
> 
> ...


You are talking about injecting water with electrolytes? I just want to double check. The method you are describing is the same as vaccinating only that in this case it should be done in the area you just mentioned, right?


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi SweetSpirit,

Yes, kind of like vaccination, but a larger amount of fluids. This was about 10 years ago and I do not want to guess at fluid amounts and yes, this was done with re-hydrating fluid, sterile water with the appropriate amounts of salt and sugar were added. She is still with us today.

Ron


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

I've done both things. From the vent area most of it came out. I also injected about 1cc under the skin. The chick is not feeling very well, it's streaching all the time. 
I didn't get upset with the vet secretary because they don't want to do birds, it was because she told the other person she was with that she no longer wants to talk to me when I asked her if the vet would at least prescribe us a small dosage of Reglan. On the other hand we might go and let the doctor know about her attitude. She could have said something like "no we can't" or "we don't do that", not "I don't want to talk to her anymore" at which the other secretary took the phone but didn't have a chance to say whatever she was planning to because I told her that they are very disrepectfull and that I want to cancel my appoinment and that we'll let everybody know about their attitude.


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

jazaroo said:


> Hi SweetSpirit,
> 
> Yes, kind of like vaccination, but a larger amount of fluids. This was about 10 years ago and I do not want to guess at fluid amounts and yes, this was done with re-hydrating fluid, sterile water with the appropriate amounts of salt and sugar were added. She is still with us today.
> 
> Ron


My husband needs my help for maybe about 30 minutes but as soon as I'll get back in I'll go check out your link.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

As to going up the vent, you'd need to pitch the bird downward a little and hold your finger over the vent when you pull it out to make sure you don't lose much. Poor little fellow!

And, no, you wouldn't need to go very far in.

Pidgey


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> As to going up the vent, you'd need to pitch the bird downward a little and hold your finger over the vent when you pull it out to make sure you don't lose much. Poor little fellow!
> 
> And, no, you wouldn't need to go very far in.
> 
> Pidgey


I thought I should post a picture of him. It's constanly moving and you can tell he's in pain but this chick is also a FIGHTER. 

I just injected some more under the other leg. The crop we will probably have to empty again soon and try something else.


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> As to going up the vent, you'd need to pitch the bird downward a little and hold your finger over the vent when you pull it out to make sure you don't lose much. Poor little fellow!
> 
> And, no, you wouldn't need to go very far in.
> 
> Pidgey


Pidgey,
What I injected *IN THE VENT *it came out after all while in the nest. Yes, poor thing but I wish so badly he could survive. The toenails look twisted in the picture, he stretches this leg to the side all the time. I could take care of it later on by taping it so he would not be left with a splayed leg should the crop start working. Right now I let him exteriorize his pain.


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

There's another vet who would prescribe us the drug should we go with the bird in so he could see it. He told me that Reglan is for vomiting. If you could give me some mor info as what to tell the vet while I'm getting ready, it would be great!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, vomiting is a symptom and sometimes for a messed-up GI. Anyhow, Reglan increases the power of peristalsis to force GI motility (starts or speeds travel through the gut). I'd give it a shot if it was me as you're getting down to the wire on this one.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Just tell the vet that you won't blame him if it goes wrong. Be sure and get the dose right for the weight of the bird.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Out of an avian formulary:

"GI Prokinetic Agent; For limited success with GI stasis; do not use with GI obstruction/hemorrhage or hypertension; do not use in epileptics (lowers the threshold for seizures); caution in the renally impaired; antagonized by narcotics; do not use with monoamine oxidase inhibitors."

0.5 mg/kg q8-12h, IM, IV or ORAL

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

So you need a REALLY small dose for this fellow--on the order of 0.025 milligrams or so and you'd need that divided out for a day or two's worth.

Pidgey


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm back with the Reglan! The vet said that I should maybe add 2 drops to one portion of handfeeding formula with probiotics only, every 8 hours. How does that sound? I asked him if he does birds, he smiled and said occasionally. His assistant whispered in my ear that she gave me more Reglan that the doc prescribed. 
OT, they sell the Heartguard $3.00 cheaper than our regular vet and everybody was so nice and willing to help so I'll transfer all of our pets (3 Papillons, 2 Rottweilers and a kitty) over there. 
Back to the chick, do 2 drops per feeding sound OK?


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

Meanwhile I have flushed the crop with warm water and vinegar this time. I mixed a milky consistency of Exact formula with three pinches of ProBios and two drops of Reglan. I also injected about 1cc warm water with electrolytes under the skin on each side as Ron suggested. The vet suggested I should wait 8 hours before the second feeding. Unless any of you advise otherwise and if nothing unexpectedly will occur, I'll get back with an update in about 8 hours. Thank you and God Bless!


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

I just checked on the chick and I noticed that the paper towel was wet and the chick was cold. The incubator was set at 95F. I got the chick outside in the sun, it was barelly breathing, no more fighting and streaching. Within 2-3 minutes it passed away and sadly enough it also passed a big, solid green poop. That was part from the Sun-Chlorella. The Reglan was probably a bad idea in his case, who could have known? I'm so sorry I didn't waited just a little longer. I can't believe it's over, I'm trying to figure out why did it happen this way. I'm so sorry it's just another bad news at the end of the day. God Bless!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I don't know what the little fellow weighed but I had guessed about 50 grams. That would have meant more like one drop or less but I hate using drops because they vary depending on a lot of things. That stuff comes in more than one form and one of them was 1 milligram per milliliter. One drop might very well have been about 25 microliters, or 0.025 milliliters. When you start getting into stuff like that, it's best to learn the math and be very, very careful.

However, you have no way of knowing why he died. I've been expecting it every second since I read this one this morning and was genuinely surprised every time you said he was still alive. As bad as this sounds, I'd do a necropsy to see if there was anything glaring inside like a lesion, blockage or other obvious problem. It always seems so disrespectful, but it may help another to live down the road.

I am sorry the little fellow died, I know all-too-well how it feels.

Pidgey


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi SweetSpirit,

Bless you for trying so very hard for this little guy.

Sometimes in spite of our best efforts we lose one and it's never easy when this happens, so please do not second guess yourself or feel you did something wrong. You did your very best and that's all one can do.

Ron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to read the little one passed. I know this is very hard on you, sending thoughts of comfort.


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

Pidgey,
I don't think a necropsy would tell much at this point but if this experience might benefit others here is the history of the chick from the day I've found it:

*Friday morning*

The chick was on the floor, underneath the nest with the crop empty. One could understand how the chick must have felt; abandoned, hungry and cold. 
I placed the chick back in the nest thinking that maybe it just fell down.

*Friday afternoon*

The chick was back on the floor; it became obvious that the parents considered that the chick was sick and that it was not worth feeding. This pair usually takes good care of their offspring. The nest mate of this chick is doing great.
I got the chick in and I tube fed it a mix of Exact formula, chlorella, garlic and Baytril. I set up the incubator at 95F, I placed the chick in a nest lined with small pieces of paper towel so I could keep an eye on the poops,- their color, consistency and such.

*Saturday morning*

The paper towel was immaculate, the crop full. I got the tube in and I sucked out the formula. It had a foul odor specific to candida infection. I mixed some warm water with Nystatin I flushed the crop with this solution. I made sure I sucked all of it out. I then mixed another solution of warm water, electrolytes (thinking that the chick must be dehydrated in the first place) and Nystatin. 

About 3-4 hours later when I checked on the chick I was delighted to see that it passed some yellow liquid (from the electrolytes powder) and just a little bit of solid poop. Piece of cake I thought, I got rid of candida now I could try treating the condition for which the chick was abandoned in the first place. I mixed Baytril with electrolytes and Nystatin. I was thinking that it might be to soon to feed it solids and that the Baytril could start working on the original problem while the Nystatin could clear up the remaining candida if any and that the electrolytes will supply vitamins and minerals. I use a Vitamins and Electrolytes formula. I was sure it will work out ( everything made perfect sence in my mind) so I tube fed the chick and I placed it in the incubator.

*Saturday night*

The crop content was intact, the paper towel was immaculate. I immediately made the connection between the first feeding to which I added the Baytril and the last one to which I also added the Baytril. After these two feedings the crop went sour. I am pretty sure now that the Baytril messed up it's crop. I wouldn't think so if the crop wouldn't have started working after the flush and the fill with warm water, Nystatin and electrolytes I did in the morning.

I got the tube in again, I sucked out all the content, I flushed the crop with water and Nystatin and I filled it with what worked in the morning. That was water, electrolytes and Nystatin.

*Sunday morning*

The crop was full, the paper towel clear and the chick STILL ALIVE! This is when I started to really like this little one  I emptied the crop, I flushed it with some more Nystatin mixed with Metronidazole and I added probiotics to the previous formula (water, electr. & Nystatin) 

*Sunday afternoon*

The crop was still full, the paper towel clear... We kind of repeated the morning treatment.

*Sunday night*

The crop was full.... After flushing the crop as usual I decided to add some Exact to the water and some more Nystatin, probiotics, a drop of vinegar and a pinch of Metronidazole in the hope that the crop will start working over night and provide some nutrition for this little cutie. I kept checking on him...

*Early Monday (about 1AM)*

My little chick was pretty lively as always I must say but the crop content seemed to be intact. At that moment, running out of ideas, I decided to seek help from the experts. Hence my first post to the forum.

*Monday morning*

At Brad's suggestion I flushed the crop with lots of baking soda and warm water. I then made another mix of electrolytes, probiotics, chlorella and a few drops of Colloidal Silver. (*THIS IS WHAT ULTIMATELY MADE THE CROP MOVING*) Right before this little chick passed away in the afternoon it passed a pretty big for the chick's size, almost solid ( a little slippery) green poop. Since things started moving from the crop out I think that a necropsy would be irrelevant at this point. By the color of the poop I know it was the morning feeding when for the first time I added Sun-chlorella.

*Monday afternoon*

I was so happy I was able to get the Reglan! I got two drops out in a small cap with a dropper, I got a syringe with a regular needle, I got the drops into the syringe and I mixed them with a very milky consistency of Exact formula and a few pinches of probiotics. The crop contents did seem to be lesser. I was thinking that it might have absorbed some of the fluids through the skin, the chick was still alive after all and by giving it Chlorella (green) in the morning I figured that there was no way he could have eliminated a thing on the paper towel without me noticing. Reti's experience and all the cons Pidgey mentioned came through my mind while I was getting ready to tube feed the little chick the new mix but since nothing what I previously tried seemed to be working I was willing to take the chance. Less than an hour later I've found the chick cold and the paper towel wet. It vomited some of the last meal, it was very weak, barely breathing. I kind of knew I'm out of time. It pooped (that's the part it saddens me the most) and it gave it's last breath. I tried to blow into it's nostrils and to massage it but it didn't work. That's how the story ends. I'd be glad if this experience could at least benefit others.
As always, I want to thank to all of you for being here everytime there's a need. 
About this little one, one day......


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi SweetSpirit, 

I'm sorry to hear that the little chick didn't make it. You sure gave it your all and did so much for one so young and tiny 

Take care,


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Sweetspirit - I, too, am so sorry this baby died. Those of us who rehab sometimes go through this and it hurts so much every time you lose one. I think that the parents knew this baby was ill and that's why they threw him out.

All we can do is try.


----------

